# Pirlo:"Paquetà non mi entusiasma".



## admin (3 Febbraio 2019)

Pirlo sui nuovi acquisti del Milan:"Paquetà non l'ho ancora inquadrato. Non mi entusiasma. Magari deve ancora integrarsi. Kakà era un'altra cosa. Piatek mi piace.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Febbraio 2019)

Un trequartisa messo a fare la mezzala in una squadra dove ogniuno attacca per se ma che comunque nelle poche partite ha fatto 2 assist e colpita un palo non ti entusiasma? Ok.


Poi che Kaka sia altra roba é ovvio, ma tra Kaka ed essere un buonissimo giocatore c'e un spazio abissale


----------



## Hellscream (3 Febbraio 2019)

Nemmeno la tua partita in finale contro il Barca mi ha entusiasmato.


----------



## andreima (3 Febbraio 2019)

Paragoni da bar..pirlo piantali li gobbo


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pirlo sui nuovi acquisti del Milan:"Paquetà non l'ho ancora inquadrato. Non mi entusiasma. Magari deve ancora integrarsi. Kakà era un'altra cosa. Piatek mi piace.



Che piccolo uomo. Non perde occasione per criticarci.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

pirlo, ma vaff. gobbaccio schifoso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Nemmeno la tua partita in finale contro il Barca mi ha entusiasmato.



ahahahahahaahahahha


----------



## malos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pirlo sui nuovi acquisti del Milan:"Paquetà non l'ho ancora inquadrato. Non mi entusiasma. Magari deve ancora integrarsi. Kakà era un'altra cosa. Piatek mi piace.



Parla solo della tua Cristina e non rompere i maroni a noi, vai dai tuoi gobbi a pontificare maledetto.


----------



## Goro (3 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pirlo sui nuovi acquisti del Milan:"Paquetà non l'ho ancora inquadrato. Non mi entusiasma. Magari deve ancora integrarsi. Kakà era un'altra cosa. Piatek mi piace.



E ci credo... Kakà era un mostro ed era anche molto "vistoso" con quel gioco offensivo, quei compagni e soprattutto quelle progressioni in campo aperto


----------



## Jino (3 Febbraio 2019)

Sono d'accordo, si vede che ha tante qualità, ma deve un attimo abituarsi a determinate cose. Il vero Paqueta lo vedremo la prossima stagione.


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pirlo sui nuovi acquisti del Milan:"Paquetà non l'ho ancora inquadrato. Non mi entusiasma. Magari deve ancora integrarsi. Kakà era un'altra cosa. Piatek mi piace.



Solo un gobbo come te può paragonare Paquetà a Kakà, ovviamente col solo pretesto di sminuire il primo.
Torna a leccare Cristina. 
Ci vediamo dopo la doppia sfida con l'Atletico, tu e tutta la redazione (ahahahah) di Scai.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pirlo sui nuovi acquisti del Milan:"Paquetà non l'ho ancora inquadrato. Non mi entusiasma. Magari deve ancora integrarsi. Kakà era un'altra cosa. Piatek mi piace.


Paquetà si sta sacrificando tantissimo in fase di non possesso. Pure troppo, dovrebbe essere più libero da dettami tattici per poter creare gioco.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pirlo sui nuovi acquisti del Milan:"Paquetà non l'ho ancora inquadrato. Non mi entusiasma. Magari deve ancora integrarsi. Kakà era un'altra cosa. Piatek mi piace.



Concordo in pieno, stasera poi.....


----------



## LukeLike (3 Febbraio 2019)

Neanche a me sta entusiasmando particolarmente. Aspetta troppo prima di liberarsi della palla, cerca la giocata più difficile, sbagliandola la maggior parte delle volte, invece di fare la giocata più semplice, che a volte è anche quella più funzionale allo sviluppo offensivo del gioco. 
A sua discolpa c'è da dire che Gattuso gli proibisce di superare la propria metà campo e lo relega a fare il terzo medianiaccio della squadra.


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Febbraio 2019)

Paquetá non c'èntra nulla con Kakà e lo abbiamo sempre detto, l'ex Fla finora sta facendo benissimo e puo fare ancora meglio, oggi lo ho visto un po' stanco nel secondo tempo, tra un settimana lo vedremo meglio contro l'Cagliari.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

gioca da mediano e nonostante tutto piazza spesso l'assist.
ma cosa deve fare? oh ma io non lo so


----------



## iceman. (3 Febbraio 2019)

Anche a me oggi sinceramente non è piaciuto, troppo lento in alcune circostanze, però le qualità ci sono, e sono anche buone.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (3 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pirlo sui nuovi acquisti del Milan:"Paquetà non l'ho ancora inquadrato. Non mi entusiasma. Magari deve ancora integrarsi. Kakà era un'altra cosa. Piatek mi piace.



Sono d'accordo, ci sembra pelè solo perche siamo abituati a gente come kessiè a centrocampo. Dobbiamo essere onesti con noi stessi, lo vedete come un crack, un giocatore fenomenale? E' troppo lento e nel calcio degli anni 2000 è già una pecca incredibile. Per dire un rafinha ha una tecnica in velocità che lui si sogna. Ha avuto un oppurtunità di tiro e ha concluso con un tiro debole e alto di 5 metri come il peggiore bertolacci. Sicuramente è l'unico cc che può fare un filtrante per l'attaccante e un giochetto ogni tanto, ma non ha la stoffa del fuoriclasse assoluto. Può diventare un buonissimo giocatore, ma i top sono un'altra cosa


----------



## hiei87 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Vogliamo i giovani e diamo giudizi dopo 4 partite, tra l'altro giocate tutte in maniera più che sufficiente, e sempre fuori ruolo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, ci sembra pelè solo perche siamo abituati a gente come kessiè a centrocampo. Dobbiamo essere onesti con noi stessi, lo vedete come un crack, un giocatore fenomenale? E' troppo lento e nel calcio degli anni 2000 è già una pecca incredibile. Per dire un rafinha ha una tecnica in velocità che lui si sogna. Ha avuto un oppurtunità di tiro e ha concluso con un tiro debole e alto di 5 metri come il peggiore bertolacci. Sicuramente è l'unico cc che può fare un filtrante per l'attaccante e un giochetto ogni tanto, ma non ha la stoffa del fuoriclasse assoluto. Può diventare un buonissimo giocatore, ma i top sono un'altra cosa



a 21 anni viene cacciato in una squadra di piedi quadri e allenati da schifo da un catenacciaro ed emerge subito con grandi numeri.

subito castrato dal mister non fa più numeri e inizia a fare assist. fatto giocare da medianaccio.

nessuno dice che è un pallone d'oro ma cavolo....


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pirlo sui nuovi acquisti del Milan:"Paquetà non l'ho ancora inquadrato. Non mi entusiasma. Magari deve ancora integrarsi. Kakà era un'altra cosa. Piatek mi piace.



ce ne faremo una ragione.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (4 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a 21 anni viene cacciato in una squadra di piedi quadri e allenati da schifo da un catenacciaro ed emerge subito con grandi numeri.
> 
> subito castrato dal mister non fa più numeri e inizia a fare assist. fatto giocare da medianaccio.
> 
> nessuno dice che è un pallone d'oro ma cavolo....



E' vero con gattuso il suo lato buono e brasiliano è già andato, nelle ultime partite 0 numeri da giocheliere che saranno inutili ma fanno divertire il tifoso, il calcio è un gioco e deve portare divertimento quindi quando vedo un giocatore tecnico ed estroso costretto a giocare come un gattuso mi piange il cuore. Detto questo non sono così convinto che sia un giocatore determinate e non riesco neanch'io a capire quale possa essere il suo ruolo. Purtroppo manca di velocità che ad oggi insieme alla tecnica è l'abilità determinante. Pensate ai top di oggi, sono coloro che abbinano una grande tecnica ad una grande velocità. Lui purtroppo ha solo una di queste qualità. In ogni caso i problemi nostri non sono certo per colpa sua e anzi ci ha migliorato e lo vedo come un titolare per i prossimi anni, non sto dicendo sia una pippa intendiamoci, ma non è neanche un fenomeno. E l'unico che sa giocare di prima e l'unico che può fare un filtrante o un passaggio decisivo. Cosa che avendo in squadra gente calcisticamente ignorante come kessiè e gli altri cessi che abbiamo è già qualcosa. Siamo la squadra più scarsa di tutta la serie a in contropiede, questo perchè i giocatori che abbiamo sono seghe, mai un filtrante per mettere il compagno davanti alla porta. Tirano quando devono passare, passano quando devono tirare, allargano quando c'è da imbucare verso la porta, se quello messo in posizione migliore è da un lato loro la passano a quello dall'altra parte. Almeno paquetà non è scarso e ignorante come gli altri che ha intorno. Ma purtroppo nonè neanche il nuovo fenomeno del calcio mondiale.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (4 Febbraio 2019)

A me sta piacendo tantissimo invece, appena arrivato si è subito inserito, corsa,salta l'uomo,
recuperi,copertura,passaggi in verticale, assist, ha fatto più belle giocate lui in 3 partite che
il turco in un anno e mezzo..


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pirlo sui nuovi acquisti del Milan:"Paquetà non l'ho ancora inquadrato. Non mi entusiasma. Magari deve ancora integrarsi. Kakà era un'altra cosa. Piatek mi piace.



Per me non dice cavolate, Paquetà deve ancora trovare la sua posizione, nonostante abbia tantissime qualità.


----------



## Boomer (4 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pirlo sui nuovi acquisti del Milan:"Paquetà non l'ho ancora inquadrato. Non mi entusiasma. Magari deve ancora integrarsi. Kakà era un'altra cosa. Piatek mi piace.



Altro pezzo di fango maledetto che parla male della squadra che lo ha fatto diventare grande. Prima era un ******* qualsiasi perculato da tutti. Vattene a quel paese schifoso pezzente.

Tu e quell'altro fallito di Ambrosini. Vergognatevi entrambi schifosi.

Se giocava nella Juve avrebbero detto che era il nuovo Garrincha.


----------



## Pitermilanista (4 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pirlo sui nuovi acquisti del Milan:"Paquetà non l'ho ancora inquadrato. Non mi entusiasma. Magari deve ancora integrarsi. Kakà era un'altra cosa. Piatek mi piace.



Dalle gigantografie appese nel centro di Milanello delle formazioni di Machester 2003 e Atene 2007 dovrebbe essere apposto un bel cerchietto bianco al posto del capoccione di questo gitano di etnia Rom.


----------



## Emme (4 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pirlo sui nuovi acquisti del Milan:"Paquetà non l'ho ancora inquadrato. Non mi entusiasma. Magari deve ancora integrarsi. Kakà era un'altra cosa. Piatek mi piace.



Quello che dice Pirlo sul Milan lascia il tempo che trova...se non lo entusiasma paquetá (che cmq é acerbo) cosa proova a vedere il turco...bah no words nosense


----------



## Pitermilanista (4 Febbraio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Dalle gigantografie appese nel centro di Milanello delle formazioni di Machester 2003 e Atene 2007 dovrebbe essere apposto un bel cerchietto bianco al posto del capoccione di questo gitano di etnia Rom.



Ciò che ha fatto Paquetà nell'azione del gol di ieri, non lo avrebbe potuto o saputo fare nessun giocatore passato a Milanello da dieci anni a questa parte. Tanto basti, Pirla.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Dalle gigantografie appese nel centro di Milanello delle formazioni di Machester 2003 e Atene 2007 dovrebbe essere apposto un bel cerchietto bianco al posto del capoccione di questo gitano di etnia Rom.





Boomer ha scritto:


> Altro pezzo di fango maledetto che parla male della squadra che lo ha fatto diventare grande. Prima era un ******* qualsiasi perculato da tutti. Vattene a quel paese schifoso pezzente.
> 
> Tu e quell'altro fallito di Ambrosini. Vergognatevi entrambi schifosi.
> 
> Se giocava nella Juve avrebbero detto che era il nuovo Garrincha.



a sti qua gli brucia il deretano che sono a fare i pezzenti a sky e non in società


----------



## pazzomania (4 Febbraio 2019)

Paquetà ha ancora qualche lacuna, ma il gol di ieri se l' è inventato lui.

Che gli vuoi dire.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Febbraio 2019)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, ci sembra pelè solo perche siamo abituati a gente come kessiè a centrocampo. Dobbiamo essere onesti con noi stessi, lo vedete come un crack, un giocatore fenomenale? E' troppo lento e nel calcio degli anni 2000 è già una pecca incredibile. Per dire un rafinha ha una tecnica in velocità che lui si sogna. Ha avuto un oppurtunità di tiro e ha concluso con un tiro debole e alto di 5 metri come il peggiore bertolacci. Sicuramente è l'unico cc che può fare un filtrante per l'attaccante e un giochetto ogni tanto, ma non ha la stoffa del fuoriclasse assoluto. Può diventare un buonissimo giocatore, ma i top sono un'altra cosa



Dal punto di vista atletico non sottovalutare il campionato da cui proviene, visto che in Brasile a dicembre la stagione è finita. Avremo più elementi per valutare Paquetà da settembre in poi.


----------



## Mic (4 Febbraio 2019)

Lento purtroppo, abbastanza lento, ma con una tecnica cristallina.
Ieri ha praticamente fatto gol da solo.


----------



## Davidoff (4 Febbraio 2019)

Paquetà secondo me ha tutte le potenzialità per diventare un giocatore del livello di Eriksen, il problema è che farlo giocare con altre lumache statiche come Suso e Calhanoglu vicino non ci permette di sfruttare le sue qualità. Compriamo un paio di esterni veloci e una mezzala con un cervello al posto di Kessie, poi vedremo se non entusiasma...

Tra parentesi, Pirlo dovrebbe ricordarsi che era più lento di lui e a fine carriera aveva la tendenza a perdere palloni sanguinosi che lanciavano gli avversari in contropiede.


----------



## Nils (4 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pirlo sui nuovi acquisti del Milan:"Paquetà non l'ho ancora inquadrato. Non mi entusiasma. Magari deve ancora integrarsi. Kakà era un'altra cosa. Piatek mi piace.



Paquetà è un giocatore molto diverso da Kaka, inutile paragonarli,
è in Italia da un mese e già è indispensabile per questa squadra, man mano s'integrerà e diverrà ancora più incisivo,
ha un'ottima predisposizione a giocare di prima, sbaglia ancora qualcosa perchè probabilmente si deve adeguare ai ritmi italiani che sono più intensi rispetto al calcio brasiliano.

Fra l'altro Kaka è stato un fenomen, ma molti scordano che è durato solo 5/6 anni, dal Real in poi si è eclissato e nemmeno in nazionale ha fatto cose indimenticabili.


----------



## jacky (4 Febbraio 2019)

Allora dico una sola cosa.
Tra tutti i 14 in campo ieri e il fenomeno in panchina... chi si critica? Quello che si è inventato il gol, è appena arrivato ed è giovanissimo.

Questo è il chiaro segnale che il Milan vuole essere affossato. I Kessie, i RR, Gattuso vanno benissimo.
Ma il giocatore che può esplodere (certo deve crescere!) va messo sotto torchio.
Quando è stato uno dei 2-3 almeno sufficienti.


----------



## Compix83 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Per ora è un giocatore normalissimo e anche troppo lento di gambe per la Serie A. 

Ma va tenuto conto che si tratta di un giovane di 21 anni, abituato al calcio brasiliano completamente diverso dal nostro e buttato subito nella mischia di un Milan senza gioco.

Di sicuro tecnica e personalità non gli mancano, e può solo migliorare.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Io leggo dei commenti veramente da rabbrividire.

A parte il fatto che è forse l'unico acquisto veramente di qualità da un po' tempo a questa parte. Ha solo 21 anni. Viene da un campionato dove SI GIOCA A CALCIO.

Adesso si ritrova in una squadra di fabbri, dove è tassativo difendere la propria porta piuttosto che andare a fare goal, requisito essenziale per VINCERE. In ogni partita giocata è stato sostituito dal quel genio di allenatore, quasi a voler dire "eh no, non si gioca così, ti devi dare una regolata, troppo attacco, devi fare l'incontrista!". E' chiaro che il ragazzo, se intelligente, ha già capito che è meglio che metta i colpi da una parte e si impegni a fare contrasti e tackle.

E noi, grandi intenditori di calcio, adesso siamo già a lamentarci se non fa le giocherie da fuoriclasse. E' già diventato un normale, lento brasileiro da strapazzo. Pazzesco.


----------



## Manue (4 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pirlo sui nuovi acquisti del Milan:"Paquetà non l'ho ancora inquadrato. Non mi entusiasma. Magari deve ancora integrarsi. Kakà era un'altra cosa. Piatek mi piace.



Un professionista della sua esperienza doveva rispondere con un "è troppo presto per dare un giudizio, ma sicuramente ha doti tecniche".
Come avrebbe giocato Paqueta se avesse esordito nel Milan in cui ha esordito Kaka ?

Quando è arrivato, le primissime partite, ricordo il controllo e tacco per far ripartire l'azione a Genova, ricordo la bicicletta sempre a Genova...ricordo il coraggio di rischiare.
Ultimamente mi sembra più composto, ha messo da parte il suo istinto brasiliano, questo perché glielo sta facendo mettere da parte Gattuso.
Questo ragazzo deve fare quello che vuole in campo, non deve limitarsi...se vuole fare i numeri li deve fare.

Lo sta italianizzando, non va bene...non mi piace che sia relegato per il 90% del suo tempo a copertura...


----------



## Jino (4 Febbraio 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Solo un gobbo come te può paragonare Paquetà a Kakà, ovviamente col solo pretesto di sminuire il primo.
> Torna a leccare Cristina.
> Ci vediamo dopo la doppia sfida con l'Atletico, tu e tutta la redazione (ahahahah) di Scai.



Non li ha paragonati. Caressa ha detto non c'entra nulla con Kakà, lui ha solo confermato questa cosa. Che confermo pure io, e sfido chiunque a non farlo. Kakà appena l'abbiamo visto abbiamo capito era da pallone d'oro, Paqueta assolutamente no, non lo vincerebbe di puro talento ma solo costruendosi una carriera di grande lavoro e sacrificio.


----------



## Jino (4 Febbraio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Un professionista della sua esperienza doveva rispondere con un "è troppo presto per dare un giudizio, ma sicuramente ha doti tecniche".
> Come avrebbe giocato Paqueta se avesse esordito nel Milan in cui ha esordito Kaka ?
> 
> Quando è arrivato, le primissime partite, ricordo il controllo e tacco per far ripartire l'azione a Genova, ricordo la bicicletta sempre a Genova...ricordo il coraggio di rischiare.
> ...



Però allora diciamolo, se vogliamo lasciargli libero sfogo alla sua fantasia bisogna toglierlo dalla mediana e metterlo li davanti, in mediana serve educazione.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non li ha paragonati. Caressa ha detto non c'entra nulla con Kakà, lui ha solo confermato questa cosa. Che confermo pure io, e sfido chiunque a non farlo. Kakà appena l'abbiamo visto abbiamo capito era da pallone d'oro, Paqueta assolutamente no, non lo vincerebbe di puro talento ma solo costruendosi una carriera di grande lavoro e sacrificio.



Kaka' è arrivato ad un Milan già da CL. Se fosse arrivato in questo Milan manco avrebbe visto il campo, visto che nemmeno rientrava ed interdiceva come fa questo ragazzo, obbedendo agli ordini dell'allenatore. Ed è chiaro che non vincerà mai il pallone d'oro se continuiamo a giocare così e lo facciamo rimbolsire.


----------



## Jino (4 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Dal punto di vista atletico non sottovalutare il campionato da cui proviene, visto che in Brasile a dicembre la stagione è finita. Avremo più elementi per valutare Paquetà da settembre in poi.



Infatti atleticamente non sta bene, non come i suoi compagni, perchè ha finito a dicembre una stagione e ne ha cominciata un'altra senza preparazione...la prossima stagione vedremo il vero Paqueta...fisicamente, tatticamente, tecnicamente...lasciamogli sei mesi in pace per abituarsi al tutto.


----------



## Jino (4 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Kaka' è arrivato ad un Milan già da CL. Se fosse arrivato in questo Milan manco avrebbe visto il campo, visto che nemmeno rientrava ed interdiceva come fa questo ragazzo, obbedendo agli ordini dell'allenatore. Ed è chiaro che non vincerà mai il pallone d'oro se continuiamo a giocare così e lo facciamo rimbolsire.



Non c'entra nulla, Kakà era un finto centrocampista, in realtà era più un'attaccante, Ancelotti coniò per lui TRECANTE. Paquetà è un centrocampista, offensivo, ma centrocampista. I numeri in zona gol di Ricardo non li raggiungerà mai, non è nelle sue corde, Ricky aldilà dei compagni che aveva saltava gli uomini come birilli dai.


----------



## Sotiris (4 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pirlo sui nuovi acquisti del Milan:"Paquetà non l'ho ancora inquadrato. Non mi entusiasma. Magari deve ancora integrarsi. Kakà era un'altra cosa. Piatek mi piace.



Entusiasmati con Emre Can, Khedira e Bentancur.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non c'entra nulla, Kakà era un finto centrocampista, in realtà era più un'attaccante, Ancelotti coniò per lui TRECANTE. Paquetà è un centrocampista, offensivo, ma centrocampista. I numeri in zona gol di Ricardo non li raggiungerà mai, non è nelle sue corde, Ricky aldilà dei compagni che aveva saltava gli uomini come birilli dai.



Certo che sono diversi. E non stavo criticando il tuo discorso. C'entra nel discorso che Kakà è stato fortunato in quella squadra, e, diciamola tutta, che ha avuto la vita "facile" con quel popo' di mediana e difesa che aveva dietro. Se Paquetà si deve "europeizzare", figuriamoci Kakà che fine poteva fare con la mentalità che abbiamo adesso in campo.


----------



## Jino (4 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo che sono diversi. E non stavo criticando il tuo discorso. C'entra nel discorso che Kakà è stato fortunato in quella squadra, e, diciamola tutta, che ha avuto la vita "facile" con quel popo' di mediana e difesa che aveva dietro. Se Paquetà si deve "europeizzare", figuriamoci Kakà che fine poteva fare con la mentalità che abbiamo adesso in campo.



Si ma a prescindere dai compagni, Kakà saltava tutti come birilli, Paqueta no, questione di caratteristiche. Questo paragone non ha senso, ma solo per un discorso di ruolo e caratteristiche.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Febbraio 2019)

jacky ha scritto:


> Allora dico una sola cosa.
> Tra tutti i 14 in campo ieri e il fenomeno in panchina... chi si critica? Quello che si è inventato il gol, è appena arrivato ed è giovanissimo.
> 
> Questo è il chiaro segnale che il Milan vuole essere affossato. I Kessie, i RR, Gattuso vanno benissimo.
> ...



Con Paquetà sono ipercritici perché l'ha portato Leo.
La stampa non ama Leonardo e predilige Gattuso è qualcosa di evidente.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non c'entra nulla, Kakà era un finto centrocampista, in realtà era più un'attaccante, Ancelotti coniò per lui TRECANTE. Paquetà è un centrocampista, offensivo, ma centrocampista. I numeri in zona gol di Ricardo non li raggiungerà mai, non è nelle sue corde, Ricky aldilà dei compagni che aveva *saltava gli uomini come birilli* dai.



Kakà saltava l'uomo grazie alla corsa, non alle finte o al dribbling; non so quanto mi ha fatto bestemmiare l'anno prima di andare a Madrid, c'erano partite in cui perdeva tutti i palloni, anche 3 o 4 di fila. Paquetà è più bravo nel dribbling e nel proteggere la palla: è già superiore a Kakà come centrocampista. Come hai detto bene sono troppo diversi per essere paragonati.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

jacky ha scritto:


> Allora dico una sola cosa.
> Tra tutti i 14 in campo ieri e il fenomeno in panchina... chi si critica? Quello che si è inventato il gol, è appena arrivato ed è giovanissimo.
> 
> Questo è il chiaro segnale che il Milan vuole essere affossato. I Kessie, i RR, Gattuso vanno benissimo.
> ...



eccolo li il punto..

è un po' che dico che il processo a paquetà è già partito. inspiegabile se non si parla di malafede


----------



## dottor Totem (5 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pirlo sui nuovi acquisti del Milan:"Paquetà non l'ho ancora inquadrato. Non mi entusiasma. Magari deve ancora integrarsi. Kakà era un'altra cosa. Piatek mi piace.



Trovatemi un giocatore che si sia adeguato così velocemente al calcio italiano, rendendosi protagonista di almeno 2 assist in 4 partite. Poi per ora ha un sacco di alibi, vedremo dopo la preparazione dell'anno prossimo se avrà ancora la stessa opinione. 

Ricorderei a Pirlo che avere Ancelotti come allenatore e essere circondato da fenomeni e da professionisti è un'altra cosa rispetto all'attuale situazione. Cosa che avvalora semmai ancora di più il giudizio sul ragazzo .


----------



## Didaco (5 Febbraio 2019)

Paquetà è un giocatore che tecnicamente in Italia ci sogniamo da anni. In più è anche bravissimo nel fare filtro e recuperare palloni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Febbraio 2019)

Kakà aveva un allungo da atleta dei 400 metri nei primi anni al Milan. Quando partiva palla al piede in progressione era imprendibile. Era un giocatore atipico Kakà. Per me Paquetà nello stretto è superiore a Kakà, ma ovviamente non ha quella progressione incredibile. È un giocatore moderno Lucas, a me piace tantissimo e credo ci darà tante soddisfazione. Pirlo è meglio che stia zitto perché lui deve ricordarselo bene che all'inizio in una grande squadra come l'Inter ha faticato ben più di Paquetà. Non era neanche titolare. Se è diventato qualcuno deve baciare i piedi di Ancelotti e ringraziare il Milan.


----------



## andreima (5 Febbraio 2019)

Questo appena si tranquillizza un attimo con un folletto..diventa un fenomeno


----------



## overlord (5 Febbraio 2019)

In pochi nascono con i piedi delicati e il cervello fino.

Pirlo non è tra questi fortunati con i piedi delicati.


----------



## cris (5 Febbraio 2019)

a me non entusiasmi tu, Pirlo, dopo che sei andato alla Juventus


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pirlo sui nuovi acquisti del Milan:"Paquetà non l'ho ancora inquadrato. Non mi entusiasma. Magari deve ancora integrarsi. Kakà era un'altra cosa. Piatek mi piace.



6 pagine di risposte ad un commento di una fogna juventina,poveri noi milanisti.


----------

